# Fertile or unfertile eggs?



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Hi guys!

I candled my eggs today and she had 8 eggs but just two of them look pink inside but not web. Is that mean that the pink also are infertile?*


----------



## kfelton0002

What do the other 6 look like? If they are clear inside with just the yolk and aircell visible after day 5 of incubation then it is pretty safe to say they are infertile. At day 5 you should see a network of vessels inside of the egg and a heartbeat. When the eggs are fertile you will know they are fertile at this time, if they are not then they will be clear. Also if you look at the shells of the eggs, an infertile egg will have a slight pink cast to it and a fertile egg will be stark white. 

Here is a pic of an infertile egg:









Here is a fertile egg at 8 days into gestation:









A comparison of an infertile egg, a fertile egg, and a nonviable egg:









Thanks again Susanne (srtiels) for creating such wonderful pictures! You have no idea how much they help me and others!!


----------



## Renae

If they're fertile, they'll be a glowing red color with spider veins.


----------



## srtiels

BLESSED'S_WINGS said:


> *Hi guys!*
> 
> _*I candled my eggs today and she had 8 eggs but just two of them look pink inside but not web. Is that mean that the pink also are infertile?*_


--------------------------------
Hmmm...when candling the eggs they should not look pink on the inside, unless they were an early death and had a blood ring which would make the yolk have a pinkish cast.

When candling eggs, look at the yolk. If the egg is fresh and still viable (prior to incubation) the yolk is going to be very visible, and nice and round looking. If the yolk looks spread out in the egg and takes up most of the inside then the egg is not viable.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*The breeder who gave me the pair that had those eggs had to do a long 1 1/2 hour trip to get to my house.

He was desperate to get rid of the tiels because he got another specie of parrot that sells more expensive and need the tiels's cage. So maybe during the trip the eggs could be shaked. None of them look with spider veins. The first egg was laid more than one week ago because she has 8. And the pair didn't enter on the nest all day today. They just looked inside but they didn't enter.

I you guys think that they are unfertile... can I take them out or I have to let them for a couple of days anyway?

I have a lot of birds but this is my first time breeding.*


----------



## Renae

You need to leave the eggs in there until she abandons them if they're not fertile. 

DO NOT remove them (unless they're rotten or badly damage/cracked and are leaking yolk) otherwise she'll replace the eggs with more eggs.

If the eggs have been moved to a new enviroment, the hen may be a bit uncomfortable now hence why she won't sit on them - give her another day or so, she might go back in and sit on them, but they may have been a bit shaken during the move.. this is why I wouldn't sell a hen with eggs.


----------



## srtiels

*The first egg was laid more than one week ago because she has 8. And the pair didn't enter on the nest all day today. They just looked inside but they didn't enter.*
---------------------------------

OK...it would be 16 or more days since the first egg was layed. Do you remeber the exact date. If it was less, possibly you could have 2 females paired up (???) Can you post a pix of the tiels?


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Here are the photos of them. The hen is the WF Lutino and the cock is the WF Pied.

I don't know any information of them. I just got them because the breeder gave them to me with 7 eggs. And I haven't hear the cock singing yet. But the breeder said that he sings beautiful. I'll wait I'm not hurry, just curious.*

*Thank You guys for all your help!*


----------



## srtiels

They are both nice looking birds.

I would catch the pied and feel the pelvic bones on it to see if they are tight together (male) or spread wide apart enough for the tip of the index finger to rest between the bones (female)

Did the previous owner give any background on the past clutches and how they were as parents?


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Is their first time laying eggs together. They are just 18 months so they were too young for the breeder to mate them with less than 18 months.

I know that he told me that the hen has been laying eggs and he decide to put her a male that had been with her for the last 3 months.

I'll do the pelvic bone and I'll let you know.*


----------



## srtiels

The pelvic bone would be wide if the hen has laid eggs, but would be real flexible with blunt tips if she hasn'r layed. The pelvic tips of the male are close, and sharp feeling thru the skin.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Yes they are pair. I just compared the pelvic bones with the other breeding pair that I have and I'm sure that the other pair is a pair because I saw them mating.*


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*OMG! They have 9 eggs already!!

What should I do? So many eggs and maybe she can't warm them all and the fertile will die!

I think that I will take out a couple of infertiel eggs.

What you guys think?*


----------



## kfelton0002

You could remove the ones that are definitely infertile, but she may just end up laying more to replace the ones you discard. Most of the time when a pair has a rather large clutch, they will incubate the eggs together. Mom will take half and dad will take half only leaving the nest box to eat, drink, and poop. My whiteface pair does that anyway and they only have 4 eggs.


----------



## Renae

Don't remove the eggs.. she'll just lay more to replace them. My budgie laid 9 and done the incubating by herself and she was fine.


----------



## roxy culver

> Don't remove the eggs.. she'll just lay more to replace them.


I agree with solace...don't remove the eggs. I made that mistake and all my Cinnamon did was lay more. I left those there and she didn't lay anymore after that so just leave them for now...


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Ok I'll leave them. Today she have one more so that's 10!!

I hope that she stop. I'm affraid that something bad can happen to her.*


----------



## Renae

Make sure she has access to mineral block/cuttlefish, millet, fresh dark green vegetables like.. parsley, kale, turnip greens, beet greens, mustard greens, broccoli and bright orange foods like sweet potatoes, carrots. *She needs extra calcium which is very important so that it doesn't put her at risk of becomming egg bound.*

You can view more foods that you can offer and are safe here: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet3.html


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Excellent information! I did'n knew all the varieties that I can give to my tiels.
Right now I'm giving her:

Dark Green Vegetables
Nutri-Berries for cockatiels
Millets
and some seeds but the main thing is the Nutri-berries for cockatiels.*


----------



## dee10

gorgeous birds


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Thank You dee10! The bird from my avatar are two baby sisters that I bought like a months ago. I love them like I'm their real mother! *


----------

